# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Surfen und Segeln am Ijsselmeer in Holland

## serge

Hallo zusammen,

ein guter Abend um mit der Saisonplanung fr nchstes Jahr zu beginnen.... 

Suche Mitfahrer oder bei unterschiedichen Anfahrten Gleichgesinnte zum Surfen und / oder Segeln in Holland.

Habe mein Boot (Trintella III, Fahrtenketsch aus den 70ern, ca. 11.00 Meter) am Ijsselmeer in Makkum liegen und kann jetzt, nachdem ich soeben meine Bootheizung ausgepackt habe, die nchste Saison frher beginnen als bisher geplant. Wei zwar nicht wie lange ich dort liegen bleibe aber das Frhjahr und den Frhsommer allemal.

Schiff hat warme Dusche und Toilette sowie sobald installiert (wahrscheinlich noch zwischen den Jahren) auch eine ordentliche Heizung. Kche ist sowieso drauf.

Achterkabine ist mit separatem Niedergang und meist frei. Habe zwar das ein oder andere am Schiff noch zu schrauben (Schnheitsreparaturen am Teakdeck sowie die ein oder andere technische Feinheit in der Installation) ist aber alles kein Hexenwerk und macht das Schiff auch nicht weniger gut bewohnbar.

Habe keine Lust immer alleine zu fahren, da es sich meist mit den Freunden nicht organisieren lt bzw. diese keine Wassersportler sind. 

Flachwasser ist in Makkum eigentlich ganz gut vom Sandstrand, sonst wrde es auch vom Boot aus gehen. Ist mir aber noch zu riskant nach langfristiger Verletzung des Oberarms kann ich meine max. Wasserzeit jetzt noch nicht einschtzen.

Komme aus der Nhe von Bonn.

Euch noch schne Feiertage und spter einen guten Rutsch!

Serge

----------


## Surf Maniac

Schner Vorstellungsbeitrag!
So ein Boot ist bestimmt viel Arbeit.

----------


## serge

Hallo Maniac

ja ist eigentlich immer was zu tun. Habe mir halt bewut einen Segler aus der guten alten Zeit gekauft (Gesamtgewicht 10 to). Aber ja, selbst nach einem umfassenden Refit (quasi Neuaufbau)von 2000-2005 geht es jetzt langsam wieder los mit Ausbesserungsarbeiten. Also auch handwerklich geschickte Surfer gerne willkommen wenn Ihr Euch einbringen wollt. 

Ne jetzt mal im Ernst. Bin auf dem Weg zu den Azoren in Holland hngen geblieben und warte jetzt dort bis das gute Wetter-Fenster ab Frhsommer wieder aufgeht um dann weiter zu kommen. Alles andere war mir zu riskant und es sind auch noch ein paar Sachen aufgepoppt im Testlauf, die vorher noch gemacht werden sollten.

Hatte aber ne Menge Untersttzung und finde es an Bord alleine eben auf Dauer auch langweilig. Warum dann nicht zusammen surfen gehen und Platz an Bord fr bernachtung bereitstellen wenn man sich gut versteht. 

Auerdem wollte ich was zurck geben auf diesem Weg. Da es schon seit meiner Jugend mein Traum war mit eigenem Boot, Surfen und Tauchen (naja hier vielleicht nicht) unterwegs zu sein, habe ich halt mal die Option eingestellt. 

Nebenbei ist das Segeln bzw. Anlegen zu zweit oder zu dritt auch echt entspannter je nach Bedingungen.

Mal schauen wie es wird, gerne natrlich auch nur zum Treffen am Strand und Surfen gehen. Das Bootsleben ist ja auch nichts fr jeden oder mit jedem.

----------


## Hauste

Hallo, falls du mal in Holland ne Windsurf Session einlegst, komme ich gerne dazu. bernachten bruchten ich nicht, da ich mit meinem Kastenwagen kommen wrde. 
Campingpltze gibt’s ja reichlich in Holland;-)

Ansonsten wnsche ich dir viel Glck bei der Suchen nach einem Mitreisenden. 

LG Hauste

----------


## serge

Hallo Hauste,

ok umso besser. War wohl ber die Feiertage etwas melanchonisch..... fhle mich nmlich auf meinem Schiff auch alleine recht wohl!

Auf der ehemaligen Werft wo ich in Makkum liege ist jedenfalls immer auch Platz fr eine Womi oder einen Kastenwagen ohne Zusatzkosten. Dann steht man nicht draussen und mu sich kontrollieren lassen. 

Wrde mich freuen wenn es fr ne gemeinsame Session auf dem Wasser klappt.

Gru
Serge

----------


## Hauste

Hast ne PN

----------

